# Finally put the Smoker together



## ballen0351 (Aug 15, 2015)

Finally had the day off to put my new Smoking brothers 30 together.  Got the traditional added a bottom shelf and front folding shelf. 

Picked it up at our warehouse. 



Started unpacking


----------



## ballen0351 (Aug 15, 2015)

So as I said above I ordered a front and bottom shelf. I however was not smart enough to read directions for the extra parts so I put it together as the main directions showed


----------



## ballen0351 (Aug 15, 2015)

THEN I read the rest of the directions and learned I Needed to take it apart again


----------



## ballen0351 (Aug 15, 2015)

So here it is with the bottom and front folding shelf


----------



## ballen0351 (Aug 15, 2015)

Initial Burn in.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 19, 2015)

I hope you like it.  My older son-in-law really likes smoking a lot of things, and it does tend to taste good.  I was surprised how good a smoked turkey can be.

Pesky directions anyway!!@!#


----------



## jezr74 (Aug 20, 2015)

I think we have all done that before. Intrigued me to look up more about smokers, not something you see in Aus very often or at all.


----------



## Flatfish (Aug 21, 2015)

What's the fuel source? Pellets? I see some kind of dial on the smoker box.
I have an electric smoker that is fantastic.


----------



## ballen0351 (Aug 21, 2015)

Flatfish said:


> What's the fuel source? Pellets? I see some kind of dial on the smoker box.
> I have an electric smoker that is fantastic.


Yes pellets.  It has a hopper you fill with pellets a spiral auger that pushes pellets into a fire box.  Then fans and auger speed control the temp and smoke.


----------



## ballen0351 (Aug 21, 2015)

Flatfish said:


> What's the fuel source? Pellets? I see some kind of dial on the smoker box.
> I have an electric smoker that is fantastic.


----------



## Zero (Aug 24, 2015)

Flatfish said:


> What's the fuel source? Pellets? I see some kind of dial on the smoker box.
> I have an electric smoker that is fantastic.


How long do you need to keep the meat in, in this electric smoker of yours, say for red meat is it around 8 hours or so?  I have never heard of an electric smoker, how does it work?


----------



## Zero (Aug 24, 2015)

ballen0351 said:


> Yes pellets.  It has a hopper you fill with pellets a spiral auger that pushes pellets into a fire box.  Then fans and auger speed control the temp and smoke.


This is awesome ballen, thanks for the thread and pics!  I have been thinking about a smoker for a while.  I am a hard core bbq guy, I have a gas, charcoal and an old school brick fire pit in the back yard.  I was thinking about making a smoker but your set-up looks great.  Can you let me know the times, once you have experimented, for fish and red meat/venison?


----------



## ballen0351 (Aug 24, 2015)

Zero said:


> This is awesome ballen, thanks for the thread and pics!  I have been thinking about a smoker for a while.  I am a hard core bbq guy, I have a gas, charcoal and an old school brick fire pit in the back yard.  I was thinking about making a smoker but your set-up looks great.  Can you let me know the times, once you have experimented, for fish and red meat/venison?


Everyone has their own methods and times and internal Temps they like so it's kind of personal preference but here is a good baseline of times per pound then you Mae changes based on likes.  For example for pulled pork I go lower Temps like 180ish for a few hours at first to get good smoke flavor then I'll wrap the meat in foil and turn rtimesohehehe heat higher 250ish until my internal meat temp.is around 200 then I remove it wrap in a towel and put in an empty cooler for an hour to cool off some and then I'll pull it
Smoking Times and Temperatures Chart for Beef, Pork & Poultry


----------



## Flatfish (Aug 24, 2015)

Zero said:


> How long do you need to keep the meat in, in this electric smoker of yours, say for red meat is it around 8 hours or so?  I have never heard of an electric smoker, how does it work?




My electric smoker just has one compartment. At the bottom there is a heating element, controlled by a thermostat. The heating element will keep the temp at what you set it at and also heats up a box in which you put chunks of wood or chips etc. As it heats up it'll get the wood smoldering. In terms of ease nothing beats it. I have put shoulders or a packer brisket in in the evening and let it cook through the night. Depending on weight and type of meat it usually gets done some time mid morning. Then wrap in foil and stick it in a cooler until eating time.
Now there is definitely a difference compared with charcoal/wood fired smokers. You don't get a smoke ring and the taste is a bit different. It works very well though and I have gotten lots of compliments on my food. I call it the "magic box".....whatever you stick in, it comes out as delicious food.

As for cooking times, the answer is all with all BBQ:  until it's done" 

It seems largely to depend on the piece of meat. I have had 8lb pork shoulders be ready in as little as 6h and taking as long as almost 12h if I get a piece that stalls at 180F or so for a long time. I pull pork at 195F internal temp.
I have also cooked a 16 lbs packer brisket in about 9h (which was crazy fast, I was expecting 12h plus). Pulled at 190F internal temp.
Ribs: 4-5 hours or 6 if I do the 3-2-1 method.
Chicken drumsticks and things about 2h.

More info on mine: www.smokin-it.com

I have the smallest model.


Oh and in the interest of maintaining proper interwebz  discourse, we have to start arguing about whether to foil your meat during the cook or not.

It is improper to foil your meat


----------



## ballen0351 (Aug 24, 2015)

Made some dinner tonight on the Smoker


----------



## ballen0351 (Aug 24, 2015)

Atomic peppers



Jalapeño peppers filled with cream cheese and mozzarella.  Wrapped in bacon


----------



## ballen0351 (Aug 24, 2015)

Asparagus in olive oil wrapped in bacon


----------



## ballen0351 (Aug 24, 2015)

Asparagus in olive oil wrapped in bacon


----------



## ballen0351 (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## ballen0351 (Aug 24, 2015)

Done


----------



## jezr74 (Aug 24, 2015)

I tried to look up the bbq mesh your using but can find plenty of sales but nothing about how it's used etc.

Is it to drain fat as it cooks? Easier to remove than from the grill?


----------



## ballen0351 (Aug 29, 2015)

jezr74 said:


> I tried to look up the bbq mesh your using but can find plenty of sales but nothing about how it's used etc.
> 
> Is it to drain fat as it cooks? Easier to remove than from the grill?


Frogmats BBQ smoking mats | Frogmats BBQ


> We have all experienced the frustration of grilling delicate foods on the Bar B Que. The food immediately sticks to the grates and tears or crumbles when you try to turn it. The food falls through the openings in the grate and you have one big mess.
> 
> Frogmats solve this problem. Food will not stick to the Frogmats and is easy to turn without crumbing.
> 
> Frogmats are great for preparing fish and Ka Bobs. Fish will lift off the Frogmats with ease as does the vegetables in Ka Bobs. The open matrix of the Frogmats will eliminate to a large degree any food from falling through the grates.


I basically use then for smaller food items that can fall between the grates.  Or when I make jerky it's just easier to move the food on and off the grill and they don't stick. Pretty handy


----------



## ballen0351 (Aug 31, 2015)

Tonight's dinner selection.  Pork tenderloin, corn on cob fresh from the farmers market, smoked peaches.


----------



## Flatfish (Sep 1, 2015)

looks terrible


----------



## Tames D (Sep 2, 2015)

Take a cooking class. That's all I can say Clown Cop. LOL


----------



## ballen0351 (Sep 19, 2015)

Going on the smoker in a few hours


----------



## ballen0351 (Sep 19, 2015)

Rubbed down and resting


----------



## Buka (Sep 19, 2015)

Smoked meat....oh, yum.

How are the peaches? How long do you smoke them? Never saw that before, can't wait to try that.


----------



## ballen0351 (Sep 19, 2015)

Buka said:


> Smoked meat....oh, yum.
> 
> How are the peaches? How long do you smoke them? Never saw that before, can't wait to try that.


The Peaches were good.  I put a little sugar on them cooked them for about 30 min. I had them at a small BBQ joint in Georgia over the summer they put sugar honey and oats on top almost like a cobbler. Thats where I got the idea


----------



## Buka (Sep 19, 2015)

Learning how to cook over the last couple years has been a lot of fun. I was at a BBQ joint on Cape Cod last weekend and had pulled pork, pulled brisket and pulled chicken. Afterwards, enjoyed a nice cigar outside besides the smoker.

Never thought of smoked peaches before. Oh, man, I gotta' get me some of them.


----------



## ballen0351 (Sep 20, 2015)

Pork butts are done now they are wrapped tight resting in a cooler for a little while before pulling


----------



## ballen0351 (Sep 20, 2015)

Brisket has about 2 hours left.   Bacon wrapped stuffed jalapenos are on.


----------



## ballen0351 (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## ballen0351 (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## ballen0351 (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## Flatfish (Sep 20, 2015)

I see your butt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  And raise you some peaches


----------



## ballen0351 (Sep 20, 2015)

Flatfish said:


> I see your butt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's in the peach


----------



## Flatfish (Sep 21, 2015)

Somebody earlier posted about peaches with oats, sugar and honey. I added some butter, too....tasty


----------



## ballen0351 (Oct 8, 2015)

Had some left over pulled pork in the freezer so I made pulled pork Chili
Smoked


----------



## ballen0351 (Oct 8, 2015)

Finished


----------



## ballen0351 (Oct 9, 2015)

My Chili won 1st place in the chili cook off.  Pulled pork chili was a huge hit


----------

